# Probably The Best Unbiased Socialization Site There On The Web—CHECK IT OUT



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

*Probably The Best Unbiased Socialization Site On The Web-CHECK IT OUT*

This site is fascinating. It is absolutely drenched in detail about social conditioning if your interested...

I won't ramble on about it but bar none it has to be one of the best and most beneficial sites that gathers everything you need to know about social interaction. At first I thought it was smaller than it actually was until I clicked the Entire Index - I can't believe how motivated this guy had to be to make such a grounded/solid vastly detailed and free website all in the contribution of social interaction.

You may of seen this site before, but if your interested in socializing, or if your just curious, I highly, highly recommend adding this site to you favorites list. The best part of it is it's not bias nor controversial in any way; just straight up real stuff from a normal person who isn't trying to make money. It's awesome...

Here's the site:
http://www.succeedsocially.com/


----------



## exotica (Jan 14, 2010)

I know this site, it is really nice and focuses on SA issues realistically. Very simple and useful.  It is also nice that he is not trying to sell anything.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, I kind of blew this thread up here, and I realize that...

The only extra little bit I want to say about this is that too much information isn't always good or necessary; I just like reference. There, I said my peace...


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

I like this site. It has a lot of down to earth common sense stuff that is actually quite rare to find. This guy is making ad revenues, so I don't think it is 100% bias free. I have noticed that he often compares things to other people, like he will say 'normal, cool people don't do this, so don't do it', which I think lacks a bit of depth, but it also keeps everything grounded with no stupid crazy theories or anything. If you have wondered about some basic social thing you will probably find the answer here, there is a lot of good info.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hm, ad revenues? I didn't even notice.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I will check this out as I am a fan of self-improvement. :yes So thanks!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's pretty good alright, thanks dude!


----------

